# Samsung Galaxy keeps accessing internet



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

My Galaxy Ace 2 accesses the internet every fifteen minutes even when phone is turned off. Whilst this is not costing me any money in does help to run the battery down. Is there any way I can find out which App is doing this? It was pointed out to me by by my Network Supplier, T Mobile but they had no idea what the cause was unfortunately. As you can appreciate my monthly account runs in to pages and pages even though my phone is only lightly used. Thanks. Roger


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When the phone is completely off it is accessing the internet?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

From the manual 3rd from the bottom 

Reduce the battery consumption
›
Your device provides options that help you save battery
power. By customising these options and deactivating
features in the background, you can use the device longer
between charges:
Activate Power saving mode.
●
When you are not using your device, switch to Sleep mode
●
by pressing the Power key.
Close unnecessary applications with the task manager.
●
Deactivate the Bluetooth feature.
●
Deactivate the Wi-Fi feature.
●
Deactivate auto-syncing of applications.
●
Decrease the backlight time.
●
Decrease the brightness of the display

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...obile_Jellybean_Eng_Rev.1.0_130709_Screen.pdf


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I think they mean in sleep mode, as the phone being off properly would mean nothing could access anything.


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

joeten said:


> I think they mean in sleep mode, as the phone being off properly would mean nothing could access anything.


My Talk Mobile account shows Mobile Internet data being used every 15 minutes but having checked my statement again I now see that it does not do it when the phone is turned off. If I leave the phone on though with wifi turned off then it uses the 3G signal and that is why it appears on my statement. If I leave wifi turned on then no doubt it continues to access the internet every 15 minutes but then it would not appear on my statement as it would not be chargeable by Talk Mobile. Sorry about the initial confusion. As I have a 500MB monthly data allowance then the usage is minimal but I would still like to stop it. Roger


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is the 3rd from bottom info Deactivate auto-syncing of applications see if that helps


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

joeten said:


> This is the 3rd from bottom info Deactivate auto-syncing of applications see if that helps


Auto-sync is already turned off although Background data is turned on. Under Auto-sync are the following three accounts: MailOnline, Twitter and gmail. I wonder whether it is these that are the problem? Is there any way I can stop them accessing the internet?. There must be millions of other phones that have twitter and Gmail. Roger


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I gave you a link to the manual it will outline all the options available and you can stop just about anything including updates


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

joeten said:


> I gave you a link to the manual it will outline all the options available and you can stop just about anything including updates


I have had the manual from day one thanks. There is a paragraph about Data Usage. Unfortunately without further information as to how to apply this to the phone it is supposed to be the manual for then it is not very helpfull. Roger


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

how often do you have it check your email? 

go to the settings, under data, it should tell how much data each app is using. also under settings, go to battery and it will tell you what app is using your battery.


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

sobeit said:


> how often do you have it check your email?
> 
> go to the settings, under data, it should tell how much data each app is using. also under settings, go to battery and it will tell you what app is using your battery.


I have gone through all the Settings and can't find any that says "Data". If I could only find that perhaps the manual would make some sense. How do I find it? Thanks. Roger


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try from page 108/109 on using wifi http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...obile_Jellybean_Eng_Rev.1.0_130709_Screen.pdf


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have already read those pages a dozen times. If I go to Settings I see the following:Wireless and network. Call. Sound. Display. Power saving. Location and Security. Applications. Accounts and Sync. Motion. Privacy. Storage. Language and keyboard. Voice input and output. Accessibility. Date and Time. About phone. I do not see Data. I have gone through all those headings time and again but I do not see Data. Roger


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try this method Enable or Disable Mobile Data - Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 - Telecom New Zealand Help


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for that, at least I was able to follow the instructions!!!. Both "Use packet data" and "Data roaming" are "unticked" on my phone so I don't think that is the problem. Roger


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have also looked at my online bills and this has been happening every 15 minutes for at least 12 months. I got the phone on 23 September 2012. Roger


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It has to be an app which your going to need time to find


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

joeten said:


> It has to be an app which your going to need time to find


Agreed. It would help though if I could relate the manual to the phone and in particular Page 108/109. Roger


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you should be able to go to apps, settings, data usage and scroll down to check the apps data. as I said in my previous post, it will show what is using your data.


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes but as I said before on 23 December 2013 I do not have data usage as a header. Perhaps you would be so kind as to tell me where I can find it. Roger


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See if this helps Enable or Disable Background Data - Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 - Telecom New Zealand Help


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

joeten said:


> See if this helps Enable or Disable Background Data - Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 - Telecom New Zealand Help


No it doesn't help my problem I am afraid. I have Auto-sync unticked but I often change between having Background data being ticked and unticked. I found that having it unticked then you can't download any more Apps. I have been talking today with a relation who has a Galaxy Ace phone and he is no wiser than me in this conection. Only nine months to go under my contract and then I can change phones. Roger


----------

